# Suggestions/Ideas Desired -- 2009! (butcher shop)



## IowaGirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi all! After the success of our first yard haunt, we are going to expand next year to include a Butcher Shop. (Side story.. our last name is Cole.. so we're going to call it Cole Cuts Slaughterhouse! :googly

DH is going to build the front like an actual butcher shop complete with display case and registers. We're going to have the ToT get their candy at the counter! lol 

So we need suggestions. It's going to be the width of our 2 car garage and we're going to extend it off the front of the garage so that it's about 14 feet deep. (We will need the actual garage for prop building.)

We are in a college town (go Hawkeyes!) so we're also going to put up a tent to mimic one that you'd find outside a football game selling food. We're going to style up a bucky and have a wacky menu. (Could use some suggestions of funny human related food things for this!)

So.. for some reason, I've been kinda drawing a blank on how we should stylize behind the counter. DH is going to wear a butcher's white outfit splashed with blood. We want it gory, but not *too* gory. (It's that fine line! lol)

Thanks in advance!

PS. We're beginner-advanced beginner prop makers. We made the witch stirring the cauldron this year, but that was our first animated prop. Trying to stay somewhat budget friendly, but willing to spend a bit on higher impact props.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi IowaGirl & welcome to the forum. What a fabulous idea! I'm sure many here will come along and offer tips, suggestions, etc., but here is what pops into my head.....
~ a menu board offering different cuts of meat with goolish type sayings...this could be placed up above you guys behind the counter. 
~ in the display case, those "packaged" meats you now can get that look like legs, arms, etc. that are nice and bloodied. Of course, you could probably make lots of these for far less and have different varieties and sizes. Maybe head on a platter with garnish around it???
~ lots of cobbwebbs in the display case to make the goods look nice and old and grotesk (how do you spell that word anyway???LOL)
I envision some type of "old fashioned" butcher shop theme so maybe even an old fashioned cash register and jars on the counter like they used to have for getting penny candy out of.
As time progresses, I am sure lots of ideas will come up and be thrown out here by the many wonderful and talented haunters.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I will have to think on this a bit, but the jar idea is really cool. You could do jars of eyeballs and things too. You could hand out some of those gummy body parts. (They are actually kind of good.) 

You also could have meat hooks with things hanging from them. You could hang body parts, or you could animate a few of them, ex: kicking legs, flailing body, etc.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

menu board 
For all your party needs...
Please call 5 days ahead to ensure the freshest corpsed meat
I like Lagroues head on platter
toe platter
eyeball platter
fingers platter
for the hearty appetites.... arm and leg subs

menu board
fresh cut meats- 
lungs 
hearts
livers
rumps
flanks
hands
feet

Some of our specialty items...ready to serve
lung Ala pancreatic gravy - Lung ala Nodes
sliced heart sections with tendon noodles -Entangled Hearts
sliced liver and veins--Slivetti
rump roast with blood gravy - Bum Stew
feet with blisters-Festered Feet 
stomaches oozing vannilla pudding--Pussball Stomaches

Fresh Fried Skin Rinds
bbq
cajun
mustard


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lilly and Lagrou, I'm glad I ate several hours ago


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey ya IowaGirl! Where are you from? I'm from Waverly here!
.

We actually added a butcher shop to our haunt this year, nothing special, but I'm going to be adding a lot to it for next year! I have a picture of a haunted butcher shop, I'll have to go look for it... Anyways, it had a sign with tons of different sayings for different types of icky food... Some of them were really gross!
.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you here and it looks like you're getting lots of suggestions.


----------



## IowaGirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for welcoming me! I've been lurking this forum for a good three or so months getting so much knowledge and so many crazy ideas! :googly:

*Lagrou*.. GREAT ideas! DH had a similar idea but you really helped to "flesh" it out.. so to speak! :winkin:

*Remy*.. the meat hook idea is FANTASTIC and will be easy to do. We have some bushes in the front yard that DH already wants to do the kicking legs for, but the kicking legs would be a great idea to modify to make it look like someone's getting tortured/butchered!

*Lilly*.. We're soul mates. You're just as twisted as me. (This year, our headless body on the guillotine wasn't enough.. I insisted we had to make the neck spurt blood. And the kiddies LOVED it! lol) I printed out your post and it's on our definite to do list!

*Front Yard*... We're in Iowa City.  I'd love to see your pics for inspiration.

Thanks again everyone for the ideas so far and keep 'em coming! We're thinking about having a body with it's innards exposed, and then having a bucky pulling the guts out. Any ideas on how to do this?


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Maybe you could make some cookies that look like fingers, and eyes


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

A guy that lives pretty close to me does a yard haunt where you walk by an actor dressed in a lab/butcher's coat. He's holding a large knife and smiling while moving his arm up and down like an animatronic cutting meat. When you get up next to him he slams the knife down and really startles you. He then goes back to his animatronic movements. All around him is body parts and next to him is a fake barbecue with severed limbs blackening on it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Some of us Iowa haunters are getting together and we are going to be throwing a Halloween party for 09. PM me your e-mail address... I'd love for you to come! Also, there is a haunt from Cedar Rapids putting together a postcard with a list of other haunted attractions around Iowa. Let me know if you're interested in that as well!

As far as pictures, I couldn't find the one I was talking about... But if you go to my website (Link below) you can see a full walk through of my haunt!
.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

have a rotisserie cooker with a head being cooked use two rotator motors and a wooden dowel


----------



## IowaGirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the input! We are planning to do a rotisserie style human bbq with a bucky. (already have the parts!)

Here's a look at our starter haunt from 2008!

Halloween 2008 pictures by skc515 - Photobucket


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*Twitching Body Bag*

You need to add a Twitching Body Bag as well.

http://poisonprops.com/VideoPages/bodybag.html


----------



## IowaGirl (Oct 14, 2008)

OMFG That's AWESOME! lol A bit out of my budget, but way cool! Lol


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Other little details that I have added to my rat infested grocery store have been fly tape, hollowed out brown eggs in a jar, old tin food product signs, rubber roach infested meat, body parts wrapped in styrofoam meat packages....


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

That twitching bodybag is great! So creepy at the end with the close up of the eye.......

Ana


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

At Knott's Scary Farm they did a slaughter house as one of their mazes. you might want to try checking out a couple videos on youtube http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=slaughterhouse+knotts&search_type=&aq=f one cool thing they had was one of those meat grinders which was jammed with meat. if you watch one of the videos you'll see what i mean. 
but i think you need to try and make a meet grinder


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Rawr beat me to it -- meat grinder definitely. That's where I'd put kicking legs is sticking out of the top of a big meat grinder. Yeah it would take a re-design of the legs, they couldn't use the same mechanism as the lying-down variety, but they'd look awesome.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Last year we did a morgue/butcher shop. In the butcher shop I made a sign for the 'specials'.









I was able to print it out poster size and coffee stain it to age it.
Most of the specials were over the heads for the younger crowd, but most of the adults got the joke.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Grinder is a must. There is a meat market not far from where I live that advertises "Home Killed Meats" I swear it's the Truth, and its not in country. It's almost in the middle town. Now it isn't large city, but still a good sized town in commuting distance of DC and Baltimore. It always kind of gave me some weird mental pictures. A guy strapped to a chair missing his hands, and somewhere nearby a grill with hands on it. I put that in my yard two years ago.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe do it as a deli/butcher shop, it gives you more room to play.

Fingertip sandwhiches, hand sandwhiches, "FootLong" sandwhiches, pickled eyeballs, lips on a stick, etc.


----------

